

Craigslist Starts Cease and Desist to 3Taps and Mashery - njyx
http://allthingsd.com/20121001/mashery-is-the-latest-to-be-snared-by-craigslists-copyright-crusade/?mod=tweet

======
njyx
The chilling effect of going after service providers is really beyond the
pale. ISPs are protected for good reason - the API layer shouldn't be
different.

